# Brain lesion/tumor?



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, sweetie, I'm so, so sorry. He's a gorgeous boy and such a sweet face.

Is it your decision to make or is "everyone" who wants to wait also involved? Does your vet say to wait, as well?

You say he seems content and not in pain--at some stages of life, that's still quality time. I try to remember that dogs don't do comparisons--they don't say to themselves, "hey, I could do all that other stuff not long ago, why can't I do it now?" They don't stress themselves in that way.

When it's really time, you will know. I have made this decision six times in the past ten years and I always knew, even when I really, really wanted to tell myself I was wrong.

Sending you comfort and please hug your boy for me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. I knew I'd cry responding to this post, but I think its important you know others have gone done your road. Cheyenne was diagnosed with a tumor 2 years ago in January. She was an incredibly active and agile dog for 15 years old and litterly in the course of a couple days went from chasing squirrels to having a hard time crossing a room due to balance issues. Because of her age we had no tests run, but she was diagnosed by a neurologist in our area. She was on prednisone and we kept raising the dose, but st some point you just know. She didn't want to eat and one night just started trembling. We called our vet st home and he opened the office for us to help her pass. Each dog is different, but you will know. They will tell you. Again, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

My vet is really good at not telling me what to do. When I picked him up from his overnight last week she said he still seemed to have a good quality of life, but she is not seeing all the huge differences at home. My husband I think is in denial. He keeps saying it's just old age causing all this. Um, the vet TOLD us what it is. My husband also had a slight heart attack last May and still claims he didn't. I just don't want my husband to make me feel guilty because I will obviously be the one to make the decision when it's time. Toby was actually my dog before I even met my husband. So basically, I think if my husband and vet agreed it was nearly time, I would go ahead and let him go (ugh! tears right now!!), but they have me doubting myself. It is good to know that dogs don't compare times.... because he surely would be missing all the fun he used to have.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Such a sweet face. There are ways to determine quality of life. Does he enjoy being with family? Does he still eat and is able to move around, even if assisted or does he just lay in one spot? Does he show any interest in things he used to, even if he can't do them? It's one of the hardest decisions to make and one that shows we put them before our wants and needs. I'm sorry you will be the one making that decision, but just remember what a great dog he was and he shouldn't suffer just because we want them to stay.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So heartbreaking he's a beautiful boy. I am so sorry. I don't believe it's his time yet. You will just know. Hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are also going through this, it's so hard. Some time ago, I found a list of questions that helps us make end of life decisions. I can't remember where I saw it, not sure if it is on this site or some other site. I did look in the FAQ with no luck, maybe someone on the forum can point in the right direction. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Toby looks so much like our Dakota. He has that sweet precious face.. sniff.. ?
I'm so sorry you and Toby are facing this gut wrenching illness. If Toby is suffering, you'll know it's time. He'll let you know. You should follow your heart. Toby and you come first. Sending you and Toby hugs and prayers! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you. He seemed a bit more alert yesterday which made me happy. He doesn't seem to be suffering right now, so at least we have more snuggle time! Last night I just buried my head in his fur and breathed him in. I just love that guy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The only good thing about having some warning about this awful inevitability is that you can take this time to truly appreciate and spoil your dog. I knew in my gut we were going to lose Boomer 10 days before we did and in a way, I'm glad, because even though I was a wreck most of that time, I was able to baby him and tell him how much I loved him every one of those too-short days.

I'm so glad Toby seems to be a little better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about your beautiful Toby, my heart goes out to you. 

I had to let my bridge boy go at 15.5 three years ago. He would have some good days, then some bad days. I felt it was him time but had a lot of trouble convincing my husband it was time to let him go. It was awful...... really don't want to go into the details. 

It's the hardest thing I have ever had to do, I've had to do it several times and it never gets any easier. You think you're prepared, but I found that you're not as prepared as you think you are. 

It's incredibly difficult to say good bye to them. I have been selfish with past dogs not wanting to let them go. I felt it would be unbearable to be without them, but seeing them in pain or suffering is far worse. 

You will know in your heart when it is time to set Toby free. I am so very sorry you are faced with this decision.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so sorry about your beautiful Toby, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I had to let my bridge boy go at 15.5 three years ago. He would have some good days, then some bad days. I felt it was him time but had a lot of trouble convincing my husband it was time to let him go. It was awful...... really don't want to go into the details.
> 
> ...


I agree with Carolina Mom-seeing them in pain or suffering is worse.
You said Toby didn't have an MRI. What besides a brain tumor/lesion, did the vet think it could be? I hope you and Toby have many more GOOD DAYS together. Were you able to find a harness to help him up?


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

The vet did a full blood workup, as many times it is Thyroid-related. Based on one of his eyes and other slight neurological signs, my vet is pretty sure it is a lesion in his brain. I didn't pay for an MRI because it's super expensive and didn't want to put him under the anesthesia at this point, and we wouldn't treat the brain tumor anyway - I wouldn't put him through all that. 

I didn't get a harness yet. He has actually been walking slightly better... but I still plan to look more into it. I figure it's good to have on hand with such a big dog!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

What a nice picture, he looks like a real happy guy, best of luck to you both.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

luvs2laff75 said:


> Thank you. He seemed a bit more alert yesterday which made me happy. He doesn't seem to be suffering right now, so at least we have more snuggle time! Last night I just buried my head in his fur and breathed him in. I just love that guy!


This is the best therapy for you right now: keep on breathing him in. And snuggle up to him as much as you need. Just love on him as much as you can -- the sweetness of those moments will stay with you forever! Your love will give him whatever measure of comfort he needs.

He may be with you for months, or even years, but live each day giving him all you can of your caring and love. He will tell you when it is time to let him go.

Shedding tears for your pain as it brings back my pain ... love your Toby!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luv*



luvs2laff75 said:


> The vet did a full blood workup, as many times it is Thyroid-related. Based on one of his eyes and other slight neurological signs, my vet is pretty sure it is a lesion in his brain. I didn't pay for an MRI because it's super expensive and didn't want to put him under the anesthesia at this point, and we wouldn't treat the brain tumor anyway - I wouldn't put him through all that.
> 
> I didn't get a harness yet. He has actually been walking slightly better... but I still plan to look more into it. I figure it's good to have on hand with such a big dog!


Luv

Thanks for the update on Toby, I would do the same as far as treatment.
Anyway, if you need the harness you'll get one. So glad Toby is walking slightly better. Kisses to him!


----------

